# Need Subcontractors in West Michigan



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking for Subs with own equipment or ours for Holland, Grand Haven, Coopersville, Spring Lake, and Grand Rapids Michigan.

Contact us:
*Distinctive Lawn & Landscaping LLC. 
616-772-3375*


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

What are you paying subs in Holland? I may have some open time in my route to fill in.


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

Troy would depend on equipment time frame and experience.

Brian


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

Troy You use to work for John Meyer?


----------

